# tricolor litters



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hiii some new pics from my litters. al babys get big fett ballys XD i hope they will be grow up verry well










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































































Gääähn fooooooooooodddddd


















































motto of the litter was "True Blood"

"Lafajette" Stone piebald

























the gils

"Sookie" Stone Piebald satin

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















"Crystel" Tricolor









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































"Tera" Tricolor 

















































"Loreana" Tricolor 









































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































"Meryann" Tricolor 

































































"Jessica" Black piebald









































"Sophie-Ann" Black Tan piebald satin 

































"Letti Mea" Black Tan piebald satin

















the older litter, some of the mices who will stand by me
Powder Black Splashed

























Beige chocolate Point fox splashed

























burmes fox 









































Beige/Stone Fox









































beige/stone splashed

















Stone satin fox


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Lost of cute mice! Love those Tri color babies!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

They are very pretty!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The baby walrus on his/her back is adorable...I love it when they stay still like that and don't try to flip over.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

beautiful tris. some of the older babies have amazing brown eyes


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

baby walrus XD ... *lol* 
jey thea are al like the sun and at time they like to sleep in the sun ;-) so making good photos will be verry easy... but .. in a few days they thats over i thin XD

lg mel


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I love the tri chubs too! They all look wonderful.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

new litter ....
6 pupies

boy 1
black piebald

























boy 2 
black tan piebald

















boy 3
tri 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























































girl 1 
tri

















































girl 2 
tri satin

















































girl 3
my favorit tri


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Cute babies! I can see why girl 3 is your favourite. Very nice :love1


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

XD thanks


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

so neue bilder

mädel in tri satin 

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































mädel Tri 

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










mädel tri sie wird irgendwas mit "Camouflage" heißen XD

































































bub tri (das gesicht istso geil geteilt  









































































bub black pie satin

























































bub black tan pie


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

Tera für Miriam

















































Loreana meine









































































































Meryann

























































Sookie

























Crystel

















































Lafajette


----------

